# Samsung phone repair in Shanghai



## greenavocado

Hi all,

I will arrive in Shanghai tomorrow and one of the first things I want to do is sort out a problem with my phone. I have a Samsung S2 4G phone, about 12 months old from Australia. I've been overseas for almost a year and many months ago the camera app (and other camera apps) stopped working. Things being the way they are in Australia, to get it fixed isn't easy. They won't give me an opinion on the most likely scenario, nor an approximate quote and may eventually say it can't be fixed.

I'm thinking maybe there is a reputable place in Shanghai that does repairs quickly and cheaply, if it's possible to fix it. If they look into it and decide it's not possible, then it needs to be in a way that someone in Sydney wouldn't know it has been 'investigated'.

I'd prefer to leave my phone with someone for a few hours and pay a bit for the repair, than leave my phone with Samsung for two+ weeks in Australia and possibly pay more money. I'm sure there will be a reason why I need to pay vs warranty.

Of course, the repair place in SH needs to be reputable and have someone who speaks English (the latter maybe a challenge based on past experience in SH). Can anyone help?

Huge thanks.


----------



## cschrd2

Best change you have in Metro city (rear building) in XuHui (Zhao Jia Bang Lu). Next to this building, but then on caoxi bei lu there is also a shop that fixes all but no English. (Quality is good though).


----------



## akclau

1. Samsung China's hotline: 4008105858
2. If you live in a 5 star hotel, try ask the concierge if they can handle it for you...
3. If you have an office here as the local staffs to help.
4. No. 1, Huai Hai Middle Road, Cyber Mart (淮海中路1号赛博数码). Lots of phone shops there, try to see if anyone can fix it...


----------

